# Welcome stranger



## Roy (Dec 12, 2008)

One of 4 or 5 of these little blokes living around the house. Its a Shingle Back or Blue Tongue lizard.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 12, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 12, 2008)

That is cool. What do they eat?


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> That is cool. What do they eat?



Snails, slugs, insects etc. They will eat minced meat if you leave it out for them.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2008)

very tough animal! Whar size ist it? (acc. to the brick it could be about 30 cm??) Jean


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> very tough animal! Whar size ist it? (acc. to the brick it could be about 30 cm??) Jean



About that size Jean, adding that this one is one of the smaller ones here.


----------



## emydura (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cute Roy. It is a shingleback. Blue-tongues look a little bit different (don't have the shingles).

David


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2008)

Still have blue tongues.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2008)

If it's welcome, it probably serves a purpose! It would be welcome at my house!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2008)

Really weird and interesting!!!! Thanks for sharing!!! I have only seen it in documentaries...


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 13, 2008)

I want 1!! But I don't think they are available here in the states.

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2008)

Anything that eats slugs and snails is OK in my book!


----------



## emydura (Dec 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> Still have blue tongues.



There are plenty of lizards with blue tongues. This is what I think most people refer to as a blue tongued lizard. Do you see these ones Roy? We see these much more than shinglebacks in this part of Australia.

http://www.bankstown.nsw.gov.au/images/UserUploadedImages/371/Blue Tongue Lizard.jpg

David


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2008)

David, I have seen them but not in this part of the state. More up along the Murray River.


----------



## bench72 (Dec 13, 2008)

now remember folks, if u want one... it's not just for Xmas, it's for life!

really cool lizard, Roy, haven't seen this one around here either, and the pic that David posted is the one we commonly call Blue Tongue around Sydney.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

Skinks are available in USA. Thanx for posting. _"House skinks, can you imagine!?"_


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 15, 2008)

How totally cute AND cool--far more welcome than the poisonous snake no doubt! (Seeing a Blue Tailed Skink in the wild here over the summer ruled.)


----------

